# Flexible Switch



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I am trying to track down the manufacture of what I will call a flexible switch. I am building a car barn and am looking for a manual switch that allows you to line up a section of track to any track inside the car barn. I have seen these before not sure if they were custom built or commercially available.

I could build my own with a pc of flex track but would be better to find something made for this purpose.

Ralph


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph,
what you are thinking of is a "Stub Switch"..

here are some threads on the topic:

Stub thread 1 

Stub thread 2 

Stub thread 3 

Those first three discuss model switches that are practical, but not really prototypically correct! 
Those are probably the types of switches you were looking for..
(prototype stub switches didnt have flexible/movable track sections nearly that long..)
Here is one that is more prototypical:

Stub thread 4 

Scot


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li had 3 way and 5 way 'flexible' switches and were available in manual and motorized versions. 
Train-Li is a sponsor on this forum.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Train-Li one is in the links above but they no longer have any info on their website about it. Just a link to a blank page.
It wouldn't be too hard to make one. 



http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/y...29_57.html 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The 5 way went unavailable a while ago... I thought the 3 way was still available for a while. Call Train-Li.... I have the remote control 5 way switch and it works well. 

Greg


----------

